# Auf frischer Tat ertappt: Die besten Krimi-Spiele für Hobby-Detektive



## MaxFalkenstern (23. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Auf frischer Tat ertappt: Die besten Krimi-Spiele für Hobby-Detektive* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Auf frischer Tat ertappt: Die besten Krimi-Spiele für Hobby-Detektive


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2011)

Gabriel Knight war wirklich gut, da fählen ja aber noch einige Games wie Still Life....


----------



## Solon25 (23. Juli 2011)

Mir kommt da noch "Discworld Noir" in den Sinn


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2011)

Police Quest gar nicht dabei?


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juli 2011)

ich hab erst vorkurzem blade runner wieder angezockt.

bitte liebe entwickler, warum bekomm ich
bei so einem alten spiel gänsehautfeeling, das gefühl dass ich wirklich
ein detektiv bin,  ein so freies gefühl vermittelt bekomme, teilweise
sogar der spielablauf veränderbar ist was heutzutage einfach fast gar nicht mehr
geboten wird...

ganz ganz wenige ausnahmen gibt es heutzutage.

aber blade runner trifft da irgendwie voll den nerv und ist einfach für mich
ein meisterwerk.
musik, locations, zur damaligen zeit die geilen ganzen cutscenes, vorgerenderte bilder,
charaktere und ihre persönlichkeiten, der sound und die Beweis-sucherei.

ist alles so derart so spannend aufgebaut.
das eigene appartement vor allem wenn zum balkon rausgeht
und die blade runner blues meine ohren gekitzelt hat ... ^^

ach ein traum. wie oft hab ich mich dabei erwischt da minuten lang zu stehen,
das gefühl, den sound die stimmung und die kleinen animationen zu genießen.

ein traum und für mich Best Detective Game 4ever.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juli 2011)

Für mich ist der Blade Runner immer noch das beste Adventure, dass ich je gespielt habe. Ja, auch besser als Monkey Island 1 und 2. Atmosphärisch unerreicht und spielerisch herausragend, perfektes Storytelling, Entscheidungen usw. Einfach eine meisterhafte Filmumsetzung.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich irgendwann jemand erbarmt und einen zweiten Teil entwickelt.


----------



## Prime85 (23. Juli 2011)

Es sind zwar keine herausragenden Spiele aber in die Aufzählung würden sie auch reinpassen:

- Alter Ego
- Die Kunst des Mordens - Reihe


----------



## Chief05 (23. Juli 2011)

Ach PCGames, ihr seid doch Helden  
Macht einen Artikel über Polizei-Games, vergesst aber die Police Quest-Reihe zu erwähnen, den "Polizei-Simulator" schlechthin 

Empfehlen würde ich zudem noch die Tex Murphy Reihe (vor allem Teil 3 bis 5). Sehr geniales Detektiv-Feeling!


----------



## B00 (23. Juli 2011)

L.A. Noire  Ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bestimmt das Geilste, beste PC-Game


----------



## serienonkel (24. Juli 2011)

Frage :Warum heßst es PC Games wenn auch Konsolen Games Erwähnt werden?

Fail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meines wissens nach gibts es Heavy Rain nur für die Konsolen Scheiße!!!!

Konzentriert euch doch mal auf das was ihr sein wollt oder ändert euren Namen in wir schauen uns jeden Dreck an.
Entweder oder.. Traurig ihr seid nicht halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## FlorianStangl (24. Juli 2011)

Police Quest unter den besten Krimi/Polizei-Spiele? Na, wenn meine Erinnerung nicht versagt, waren die ziemlich mau 

Und wegen der Konsolenspiel-Jammerei: Wir schauen über den Tellerrand. Dahinter gibt es oft spannende Dinge zu entdecken. Daran wird sich nichts ändern. Vereinfacht gesagt: Was die Community in den Foren diskutiert, kann auch von der Redaktion für Artikel aufgegriffen werden.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2011)

Ziemlich mau? Finde ich nicht .. die waren gar nicht mal so schlecht - wie alle Sierra Adventures von früher. Teilweise ein wenig hart, aber eigentlich ziemlich cool.

Hab von CSI nur mal ne Demo gespielt, aber wenn sich die Vollversionen so spielen wie die Demo, dann ist Police Quest um Längen besser (meine Meinung).


----------



## FlorianStangl (24. Juli 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> die waren gar nicht mal so schlecht - wie alle Sierra Adventures von früher. Teilweise ein wenig hart, aber eigentlich ziemlich cool.


 Ja, schon damals gab es Fans und Hasser der Sierra-Adventures. Ich war immer LucasArts-Fan, weil mir die Sierra-Dinger zu sperrig waren. Aber korrekt, sie waren objektiv nicht schlecht, nur eben nicht so gut wie die LucasArts-Spiele


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2011)

Hehe, ich habe die Adventures von beiden Firmen sehr gern gespielt 

Wobei es in den Sierra Titeln ab und zu schon Frustmomente gab, weil man in denen auch sterben konnte ^^


----------



## Chief05 (24. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Police Quest unter den besten Krimi/Polizei-Spiele? Na, wenn meine Erinnerung nicht versagt, waren die ziemlich mau


 
Also ich darf doch bitten  
Ja die Sierra Titel und besonders die Police-Quest Reihe waren sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich meine wenn man schon einen Artikel über Polizei-Spiele macht, dann gehört Police-Quest auf jeden Fall rein 
Das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach was Polizeiarbeit/-ermittlung angeht bis heute das realistischste, aber gerade deswegen sind sie auch verdammt schwer. Hat man einen kleinen Fehler bei der Prozedur gemacht, sah man früher oder später den Game-Over Bildschirm vor sich. 
Kein Witz: der erste Teil wurde damals sogar als Training für Polizisten verwendet!


----------

